# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  about St.Petersburg

## marina2001

if you are interested in seeing St.Petersburg and Moscow winter sights, I found some at firsttour.spb.ru

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Спасибо. Мать моей подруги из Санк-Петербурга. Это очень красивый город

----------


## Линдзи

UMERrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. 
Your link isn't working.

----------


## dariushka

> Спасибо. Мать моей подруги из Санк-Петербурга. Это очень красивый город

 Da krasiviy no i ctarinniy........... Piter- eto visshiy klass!!!!!  ::  A ti sam v Pitere bil kogda nibud?

----------


## dariushka

> Originally Posted by Евгения(Женя)  Спасибо. Мать моей подруги из Санк-Петербурга. Это очень красивый город   Da krasiviy no i ctarinniy........... Piter- eto visshiy klass!!!!!  A ti sam v Pitere bil kogda nibud?

 Izvini ..... ti kogda nibud sama bila v pitere ili cobiraeshsya?

----------


## creatures

и люди, кто нибдуь!! хочу выучить английский, да практики нет. Если кто хочет учить русский свжитесь со мной.. я Вам про Питер расскжу много, будете экскурсии водить потом!  ::  Взамен мне нужна практика на Англиском языке!
спасибо

----------


## istanbull

i am planning to go St.Petersburg to watch a football game and see my girlfriend . i like Zenit   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Оh, Piter rules! The city of wonders. 
Oh, and the subway spammers rule as well.

----------


## Бармалей

> i am planning to go St.Petersburg to watch a football game and see my girlfriend . i like Zenit

 Does Olgabot like football? Or just the money you send her to buy tickets? What is this anyway, Olgabot 2.0 or is this a newer version?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by istanbull  i am planning to go St.Petersburg to watch a football game and see my girlfriend . i like Zenit     Does Olgabot like football? Or just the money you send her to buy tickets? What is this anyway, Olgabot 2.0 or is this a newer version?

  Leave the poor guy alone, you cruel, cruel Barmleybot!   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

http://www.saint-petersburg.com/

----------

